

Why Don Knuth Doesn't Use Email [video] - davidbarker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS8qwMna8_o

======
gcb0
ironically, that is famously written somewhere in a few lines. instead here it
is in video, which is the slowest way to communicate simple things (not that i
clicked)

